# Calcified pancreas



## Cynthialankenau (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone had issues with calcified pancreas? My 5 year old Vizsla has developed a constrictive pylorus due to an entangled calcified pancreas. She has always been a slightly finicky eater but never had overt symptoms of any active pancreatitis.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have more questions, than answers. Do the vets think she has had pancreatitis for a extended amount of time?


----------

